# Boer bucks that are over 1 year old now not by much though



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

They where doing so good without grain and just hay! And I noticed they haven't really grown much the past months,
I'm starting to give them grain now aflafa and boss and a sweetfeed 
Pics of them is at 4-5 months old and others are at 1year old, maybe I'm expecting to much from
Them lol

Is there anything else I should add to get them growing? 
I heard I should feed them grain 2-3x a day smaller portions for throughout the day for better growth is that true?

my concern is coccidiosis, I am getting a fecal done This weekend, if it does come back positive should I treat both of them and the younger does next door to them? 

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would treat them all if coccidia.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I feed my babies grain when they are young. I wouldn't feed them grain now. They are boys. Just me tho. They continue growing for years. I had a four yr old wether that was still growing. I think he's stopped. But he grew a lot it seemed like in the 2-4 yr range. 

They are pretty boys! I wouldn't worry about them. 
If you give them grain, I'd also give AC. Sometimes it helps with stone issues. If a male gets calcium carbonate stones tho it won't help. Doesn't dissolve those. I have a wether who's had UC twice. He had calcium carbonate stones. AC can help make the bladder a uninhabitable place for stones to form. But once they have calcium carbonate stones AC will do nothing to help. 

Your boys are really pretty like the colors!

Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd definitely treat them for cocci if their numbers are above 500. That's what we do here. Has worked well for us.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Is yr farm in the pnw?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I am in Canada British Columbia on the pacific coast 

Should I just test one bucks fecal? And if it comes with coccidiosis I should treat them all? It's 50$ a test here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a good idea if they have a high count to treat them yes. Cocci stunts growth and boers grow up to 4 years.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes I'd test one. The thing is, my goats don't always have the same worms. I test them most of the time individually. How many boys do you have? 50.00 per fecal is crazy! That vet should be ashamed! Wow that's crazy!

Yes I'd probably treat them all. If you can't individually test them.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's what I do is test one and depending on the results treat them all. $50 is a lot for a fecal my vet only charges $8 and she's normally really expensive-


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah if I had to pay 50 I'd just test one. But a lot of times with cocci it doesn't hit all my goats. Even with other worms. They vary a lot in numbers. I don't have resistant issues a lot because I only treat when they need it. Some of my goats havent been wormed for a while I think. But with the cost of fecals there no choice probably for you other than testing one. And that's ok!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Take poop pellets from several different bucks and put it together in 1 fecal sample.


----------

